# Best natural shampoo



## deenie (Feb 6, 2007)

Any suggestions...

We have Chris Christensen products for show but I want a good everyday non soap shampoo that will not strip the coat. 

Thanks!


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.yorkieshampoo.com/

I use this. It can be used on non-Yorkies. I have used it on a Pug, Chihuahua, and Maltese so far. It is quite pricey, but the smell lasts 4-5 days and it makes them really soft!! The Chihuahua I used it on gets a lot of dry skin and she wasn't itchy at all after this shampoo, the other shampoo her owner used is probably what was causing the itching. They might be making a larger size soon (like a gallon). I'm not sure, though. It does not strip the coat at all. It took about a month for my Yorkies hair to adapt fully to it, and become a LOT silkier and less damaged. I really like this shampoo and conditioner if you can't tell .


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I use Buddy Wash and Buddy Rinse...really like them


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i use tropiclean.


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

I used Buddy Wash and Rinse before I found Yorkie Splash & Shine. It was fine but I did not like the smell at all. I have the purple one I think it is lavender and something? It's not bad and definitely lasts a lot longer than Yorkie Splash and shine. I would use Buddy wash if I had a bigger dog.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Tropiclean products and their SPA line has some wonderful shampoo! The Blueberry Facial Scrub smells amazing, cleans well, and the scent lasts for quite a while.


----------



## BarefootLena (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had good luck with EQ Solutions. It's plant based, ph-neutral, doesn't sting the eyes, and doesn't strip the coats.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

tonisaysss said:


> i use tropiclean.


I just tried Tropiclean and absolutely love it.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I love TropiClean, too! I don't know if it's a "natural" shampoo or not (too lazy to go check hahaha), but I really like Four Paws for everyday spot cleaning.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Edit for last post.....

Four Paws is definitely NOT a natural shampoo, but I love the smell of the Magic Coat shampoo for white dogs and only use it to touch up Stella's rear-end and paws LOL. Otherwise, I love TropiClean for an everyday, natural shampoo.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been using Earthbath for years and love it.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Tropiclean says that its 70% natural.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

which tropiclean do you guys use?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I use the Tropiclean Kava Shampoo Color Enhance. It smells sooooooo gooood!!


----------

